

Ask YC: The best platforms for building virtual worlds - shogunmike

I'm currently putting together a report for a client on virtual world technology. Searching through the noise I've come across a couple that look good (including the obvious Second Life):<p><a href="http://www.smartfoxserver.com/" rel="nofollow">http://www.smartfoxserver.com/</a> - Can create 3D worlds through Flash<p><a href="http://www.multiverse.net/" rel="nofollow">http://www.multiverse.net/</a> - A good development platform but not quite ready yet, I don't think<p>Does anybody know of any others that might be of use? I've searched long and hard and can't find much that I like.<p>Also...while I'm at it, does anybody know how many players can realistically be supported in the Source Engine? I know the "maximum" is 32, but is that just a hardwired restriction or can it be revoked?
======
rms
<http://www.opencroquet.org/index.php/Main_Page>, though I'd be surprised if
it is ready for prime time yet

------
shogunmike
Thanks guys, these look like good options, but is there anything more like
Second Life that doesn't tie you into it's own system, like Linden Labs does?

------
jonnytran
Not sure what exactly you're looking for, but have you checked out Alice?
<http://www.alice.org/>

